# Sick chicks?



## shanejill (Jun 24, 2013)

This was from tonight. I lost 1 chick a few days ago to coccidiosis, I think. So, I started my chicks on Corid. Today is day 3 on the medication, so I'm wondering why I saw this kind of poop today. What kind of looks like worms in the picture is actually shavings. All the chick look healthy.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I am in no way a chicken expert, but I am a mom. When my son is on antibiotics, he gets diarrhea. We give him some kefir or yogurt and it clears it right up! Maybe they're just going through the same thing? They may just need probiotics to boost the good bacteria that the medicine is killing.


----------

